# Grand Prix of MoSport....



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Ugh.















All of that for a gearbox issue. 
When it rains it pours...


----------



## grmncarfan (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Grand Prix of MoSport.... (NSalvatore)*

Just more evidence that it's Audi themselves who dropped the ball, the rules and regulations are not to be blamed. Kudos to the Penske guys for doing everything right in a difficult race.


----------



## xtinct (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Grand Prix of MoSport.... (NSalvatore)*

x2


----------

